# ridges on car tires



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

Question: i mainly build sci-fi and aircraft but am tackleing a nascar model
The tires has a large seam/ridge molded in the middle. Whats the best way to get rid of that? is it sanding(and with what or what grit? or something else?
thanks in advance!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Sanding is the best way to get rid of that seam. As for what grit try the really course grit.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Sanding is the best way to get rid of that seam. As for what grit try the really course grit.


Agreed. And don't just sand the center of the tire where the seam is--sand everywhere the tire tread would come in contact with the pavement if it were a real car. It's just one of those little details that makes the finished kit look more realistic.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

did exactly that. worked great. thanks!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Yer welcome!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

That's one of the great things about this forum--no matter what challenge you're facing when building a model, someone has a solution for it and will offer it without hesitation. :thumbsup:


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Its' already been covered, I guess, but sanding the rubber is the best way.

The comment about sanding the whole tread area is dead on. When I judge cars at a contest, this is something I look for. If it isn't done, it's a serious issue to me.

Just to add a tiny bit, I always do it in the direction of rotation of the tire, i.e. circumfrentially, so as not to have sanding lines going across the tire. That's a bit picky, but that's me.

Zombie's right: this place kicks massive behind for helpfulness!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Faust said:


> ...Just to add a tiny bit, I always do it in the direction of rotation of the tire, i.e. circumfrentially, so as not to have sanding lines going across the tire. That's a bit picky, but that's me...


Oh, right; my sincere apologies for leaving that little detail out.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I built a special cone shaped spinner for my drill pres for just such a job. You put the tire on the spinner, put the spinner in the drill press, turn on the drill press and push the tire down to seat the tire on the spinner, then use your sandpaper, mounted on a piece of MSD and sand while the tire is spinning. Gets rid of the seam line and adds in the propper "Road Wear" to it.


----------



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*I had some big tabs and ridges on these drag tires that were pretty tough to get rid of. I used about a 60 grit and sanded lightly until they were pretty much gone than went to 80 and and aoo and got a scuffed finish like this:*


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I did it going with the tread. looks good. thanks again guys!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

stangfreak that fairlane would look good with them slicks tucked up under it on some nice vintage rims


----------

